# Wechsel zwischen Codesys und e!cockpit



## Hirschi (7 Februar 2017)

Hallo,

auf meinem einzigen Exemplar PCF200 läuft aktuell ein Codesys 2.3 Programm. Ist zwar produktiv, kann aber mal 1-2 Stunden down sein.
Nun habe ich versucht, dieses Programm in die  e!cockpit Testversion zu importieren. Habe die nötigen Anpassungen hoffentlich soweit erledigt. Wie nun weiter?

Kann ich einfach den Controller auf die e!cockpit Runtime umstellen, das Programm einspielen, testen und bei Nichtgefallen die Codesys-Runtime wieder aktivieren, das alte Programm einspielen und alles geht wie bisher? Oder habe ich da irgendwelche Überraschungen zu erwarten? 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## KingHelmer (7 Februar 2017)

Hi Hischi.
Also die einzige Überaschung sollte eine Wartezeit beim Wechsel zwischen 2.3 und 3.5 sein.
Alles andere muss so funktionieren wie bei dir beschrieben.

Hatte es auch mal getestet aber nur in einer kleinen Simulation.

Solltest jetzt natürlich nciht unbedingt erwarten, dass deine RETAIN PERSISTENT Variablen immernoch verfügbar sind nach einem Wechsel, aber sonst denke ich wirst du keine Probleme haben


----------



## Hirschi (8 Februar 2017)

Hi KingHelmer,

Danke.
Wartezeit beim Wechsel als Überraschung? Weil es schnell geht oder weil die ganze Firmware getauscht wird?

Gruß
Andreas


----------

